

Ask YC: Proper way to ask seperate questions in comments? - Glimjaur

Just now, i had to ask myself what to do when i were commenting on http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=138249 .<p>Basically, i had two unrelated questions to raise for the same article. Should i have done it the way i did, asked both questions in the same comment or should i have asked them in different comments to branch two different discussions.<p>What is the etiquette?
======
makecheck
I would split into two comments, because I always assume there will be value
in dedicated discussion threads.

I also do this with E-mail. For example, someone sends a message to a group
asking multiple unrelated questions, I reply to each question in a separate
E-mail (and maybe even change the subject) so the reply threads aren't
confusing.

